# Generador Códigos Alfanuméricos



## mespinalt (Apr 18, 2009)

Hola:

Necesito generar unos 1500 códigos alfanuméricos en un campo de 4 caracteres, si hay alguna forma en Excel que me permita hacer esto, le agradeceré su ayuda al respecto.

Gracias de antemano,

mespinalt


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 18, 2009)

¿Quiere un listado de las opciones en una forma organizada?  Se puede hacer con VBA por medio de una seria de bucles.  O se puede hacer por medio de MS Query como un "Cartesian Product".  Vea aquí para más información.


----------



## mespinalt (Apr 18, 2009)

Greg:

Gracias por la repuesta, a mi lo que me interesa es generar un código de 4 caracteres alfanuméricos en base al nombre del departamento (Contabilidad, Recursos Humanos, Gerencia, etc.) para codificar unas cajas con documentaciones de estos departamentos.

Dame la opción que creas que pueda ayudarme.

Gracias

mespinalt


----------

